# Can I get these San-Val (Roll-EZ) ball bearing wheels to fit my accucraft 1:20.3 rolling stock?



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*Can I get these San-Val (Roll-EZ) ball bearing wheels to fit my accucraft 1:20.3 rolling stock?*

I found about 15 pairs of blackened ball bearing wheel sets that where from San-Val at my dad's house.

I think he wanted to convert his accucraft rolling stock to ball bearing.

When I tried to install one of the axles I noticed that the stepped down axel ends where too small for the brass sleeve.

Has anyone used San-Val (Roll-EZ) ball bearing wheel sets in accucraft's narrow gauge rolling stock before? 

Thanks,

Andrew


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Can I get these San-Val (Roll-EZ) ball bearing wheels to fit my accucraft 1:20.3 rolling stock?*

Hi Andrew, 

Are these the style that have the ball bearings in the wheel hub, so that the wheels rotate around the axle? If so, how about building up the journal ends (or reducing the id of the bushings) with k&S tubing Loctited in place. 

Larry


----------



## mickb (Nov 25, 2010)

*RE: Can I get these San-Val (Roll-EZ) ball bearing wheels to fit my accucraft 1:20.3 rolling stock?*

Hi 
the San-Val wheel sets are 3mm diameter on the ends of the axles as opposed to the accucraft ball bearing wheel sets which are 4mm diameter on the ends. 
Also the San-Val axles are 71mm in length the accucraft are 65mm in length. 
Albion Alloys have a brass tube 4.0mm outside diameter with a wall thickness of 0.45mm this may be the right size to build up the axle ends but you would probably still need to shorten the San-Val axles by 3mm each end to get them to fit. 
Also the San-Val axles before the stepped end are slightly bigger than 4mm, whether this could cause another problem I do not know. 

Mick


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Can I get these San-Val (Roll-EZ) ball bearing wheels to fit my accucraft 1:20.3 rolling stock?*

Larry, 

I actually am taking your advice and keeping the ball bearings, Ill get some tubing and building the bushings up. 

Should make my rolling stock run much better 

(I have a grinder, to grind down the ends of the ball bearings wheelsets, just have to do it slow and watch the heat probably)

Mick, thanks for the suggestion on the measurements, I will go measure them myself and make sure!


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Can I get these San-Val (Roll-EZ) ball bearing wheels to fit my accucraft 1:20.3 rolling stock?*

Andrew, 

I expect that the ball bearings are sealed, but anyway, cover them with tape or aluminum foil while grinding to keep any grit away from them. 

Larry


----------

